# New research shows that Alzheimer's disease is a type of diabetes .



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2013)

I was just reading my coconut information newsletter, and one of the articles is about the use of coconut oil in treating altsheimers , and the amazing effects they have had using coconut.
The article  also went into the explanation that altsheimers is actually a type of diabetes of the brain, and it happens when the brain can't process insulin correctly anymore.
Then, the brain is starved for fuel, and cannot work properly. However, coconut oil contains ketones, which can also be processed by the brain as fuel, thus helping slow down the progress of the disease.

Here is an excerpt from the article :
Alzheimer’s doesn’t just happen overnight. It’s a long, slow process that takes at least 10 or 20 years to develop before symptoms start to show. Recent research has revealed that Alzheimer’s is a form of diabetes caused by insulin resistance in the brain. It is now referred to as type 3 diabetes. Insulin resistance prevents brain cells from accepting glucose, their primary fuel. Without it, the brain cells eventually die. But there is an alternative fuel -- ketones, which brain cells easily accept. Ketones are metabolized in the liver after eating medium chain triglycerides, found in coconut oil. Dr. Newport added coconut oil to Steve’s diet. He showed almost immediate improvement. Over the course of a year Steve Newport has gone from being on the verge of sever Alzheimer’s to now being diagnosed as a mild case and has regained much of the cognitive skills and memory he had once lost.

http://www.coconutresearchcenter.org/hwnl_9-1.htm


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm absolutely in favor of coconut oil for prevention of Alzheimer's Disease, and brain health in general.  I know of the Newport story, and I think it's wonderful.  I take a spoon a day myself as a preventative.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2013)

SeaBreeze, I have added coconut oil to my regular foods as well. I can add the virgin coconut oil to my morning coffee, and it adds a nice flavor, and blends in with the cream in the coffee.
I use the regular coconut oil for stirfry or other sautéed veggies, and I buy whole fresh coconuts as well. I use the coconut water and the meat in my protein drinks, and also in smoothies .
I really recommend the Coconut Miracle book to anyone that wants to learn more about coconut, and there are also several ones that are free on Amazon in the Kindle store.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2013)

I started out using it in my coffee, but I didn't really care for the oily feel and taste.  I just eat a spoonful plain now.  I recently made a spice cake with EVCO, came out good.  Sometimes I use it to fry and sauté, but not that often.  I love the taste of coconut, in Hawaii we picked, cracked and ate them fresh.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 29, 2013)

At first I didn't like it in my coffee either, but if I use real cream, and just a dab of EVCO, then stir it good, it works fine. Not the same as normal, but gives me the early morning shot of coconut.
I have found that I can pretty much add some of the EVCO to anything that I put butter on, like a baked potato, or brown rice, and it just kind of blends in.
 I also mix it in my oatmeal, which totally absorbs it.  I add some flax and chia and fresh apple, lots of cinnamon and cloves, and it is a great  breakfast for cold weather. 
Almost like having apple pie for breakfast ....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2013)

*Diabetes - Alzheimer's Connection*

*Diabetes May Double Your Risk of Alzheimer's Disease
*=========================================


The number of Alzheimer's patients is increasing worldwide. We have posted
several articles previously about Alzheimer's disease, but what you might be
looking for is the real cause of it as well as the definite method to prevent
the disease. Yes, knowing the real root cause of Alzheimer's can prove
indispensable to humanity in the war against progressive mental illnesses.

According to medical researchers, there is a link between diabetes and
Alzheimer's disease. Studies show that patients suffering specifically with type
2 diabetes are at a higher risk of developing Alzheimer's later in life. Doctors
believe that high levels of sugar in the body may lead to Alzheimer's disease.


*## How Beta-Amyloid Triggers Alzheimer's Disease*

Beta-amyloid is a naturally occurring peptide in the brain that serves many
functions. Eventually it is decomposed by human enzymes.

However, an unhealthy body will hinder the performance of these enzymes. When
this happens, the beta-amyloid peptides in the brain will begin to accumulate
over the years and will cause destruction of brain cells.


*## What is the Link between Diabetes and Alzheimer's disease?*

One of the amyloid-degrading enzymes is "insulysin". This enzyme is also known
as IDE or Insulin-degrading enzyme.

Now, eating sugar increases your blood sugar levels and blood insulin. The
enzyme insulysin helps degrade insulin and tries to restore normal insulin
levels.

The problem is since this is the same enzyme that decomposes or degrades the
beta-amyloid peptides, high insulin levels will exhaust the available insulysin
in your body. Therefore, the normal degradation of beta-amyloid peptides will be
prevented leading to beta-amyloid buildup.

This only shows why people with type 2 diabetes are at a greater risk and more
likely to experience symptoms of Alzheimer's disease.


*## Obese People Are at Risk, too!*

Insulin resistance is quite common among obese people. Avoid eating too much to
prevent getting fat or overweight. It is important to observe an active
lifestyle and a good balanced diet.

Beta-amyloid can begin accumulating in the body at the age of 40. Avoiding
obesity at middle-age will help prevent Alzheimer's disease, including other
lifestyle-related diseases like diabetes.


*## How Do You Remedy or Treat Alzheimer's Disease*

We conducted an experiment and started by gathering a group of 10 Alzheimer's
patients.

At first, we thought of having everyone take a cooking session together. All the
10 patients gathered and started cooking while smiling, laughing, and chatting
with each other. They enjoyed the session and they were able to cook various
dishes remarkably.

Several studies show that a moment of joy, laughter, and happiness, can help
prevent symptoms of Alzheimer's disease! Remember the famous quote "Laughter is
the best medicine"?


*## Prevention is Better than Cure*

Symptoms of dementia and Alzheimer's progress slowly and can go unnoticeable
even for several years, until your family or friends suddenly find it one day.

Not only will a healthy diet and regular exercise help prevent Alzheimer's
disease, but having an active social life can greatly protect you from symptoms
of dementia and Alzheimer's.

Engaging in social activities is one of the simplest ways to escape from the
disease.

In fact, some of our friends attend cooking gathering every week. Find
activities that suit your lifestyle the best. The more you do this in your daily
life, the stronger and longer your brain will work.

Just remember, by having an active and healthy brain, you may be able to
prevent, slow down, and even reverse, the symptoms of dementia and Alzheimer's
disease.

----------------------------------------------------------
About the Author:
Junji Takano is a Japanese health researcher involved in electromedicine. In
1968, he invented PYRO-ENERGEN, the first electrostatic therapy device that
effectively eradicates viral diseases, cancer, and diseases of unknown cause.
Free newsletter: http://www.pyroenergen.com/newsletter.htm


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 29, 2013)

> *## Obese People Are at Risk, too!*
> 
> Insulin resistance is quite common among obese people. Avoid eating too much to
> prevent getting fat or overweight. It is important to observe an active
> lifestyle and a good balanced diet.



Aaaagh, sorry, can't resist....   So there's no incidence of Alzheimers among Pacific Islanders?  I can't find definitive research on it but they live on fish and coconuts so there shouldn't be any... except.  Have you seen the size of those people?  They are massive!  

Why?  because they get fat from eating coconut! They probably die before they get old enough to get Alzheimers.
 See quote above and enjoy the irony of the vicious circle it conjures up. 

We should eat coconut to prevent Alzheimers but its fattening,  which leads to obesity and diabetes which are linked to the incidence of Alzheimers.   Can we win?? 



Life doesn't do free lunches.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, I know the typical obese American didn't get that way from too much coconut, lol!   The author is likely talking about fat-laden French fries, cheeseburgers, milkshakes and Twinkies, etc.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 30, 2013)

I think 'civilization' has caught up in the P.Islds now, they're quite fond of a burger 'n fries these days too.


----------



## Ruth (May 25, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about coconut. I'd just dump sugar. We're talking DIABETES here!


----------



## d0ug (May 25, 2014)

The doctors are good at giving all these ailments names so I will not be surprised to see a different name next week. The only word they can not use is the word cure. I don't care what name they put on it tell us how to cure it. They won't tell you but here is a list of thing to do for prevention avoid sugar take chromium, selenium,lots of vitamin E, and a good quantity of vitamin B complex because there is other dementia that are mistake for Alzheimer and is treatable with B vitamins. Also remember that the brain is 75% cholesterol and the part effected by Alzheimer is 100%


----------

